
Cardiovascular risk factors can be predicted from retinal images using ML - Osiris30
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41551-018-0210-5.epdf?shared_access_token=36qlG2qntv_wLs2wTdSo3dRgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0NAWxigonhT9IIv89udOA1u3IuEQi31z4u5d89JMiJbKKdoQojqmqDZ0oKBSofXuzHhDHCltAJ3NoupMZtWGDOSIKnLQS8GmsY5tj08LcIPs03cXysSVGNFFCRUsZJF8Co%3D
======
gwern
Mirror:
[https://www.gwern.net/docs/ai/2018-poplin.pdf](https://www.gwern.net/docs/ai/2018-poplin.pdf)

